# Gamescom Inventar kaufen?



## Paradoxium (22. August 2013)

Hi Community,

Ich Frage mich was nach der Gamescom mit dem ganzen Gamescom-Inventar passiert?

Klar, viel wird verschenkt, aber die ganzen Bildschirme und Peripheriegeräte, das kann mir keiner erzählen dass das weiterversandt wird, das wär doch viel zu teuer 

Kann man das Zeug irgendwo kaufen?

Viele Grüße

Para


----------



## tripod (22. August 2013)

also bildschirme gab es letztes jahr irgendwo mit nachlass(ausstellungsstücke gamescom) bei einem händler.
bin mir aber leider grad nicht sicher wo, vermute aber ebay.

wenn die nicht sogar als "wow des tages" angeboten wurden.


----------



## Joselman (22. August 2013)

Kurz: Nein

Die Aussteller auf Messen beauftraugen normalerweise andere Firmen die auf Messebau spezialisiert sind. Denen gehört sowas oder die leihen es halt irgendwo aus.


----------



## Paradoxium (22. August 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Die Aussteller auf Messen beauftraugen normalerweise andere Firmen die auf Messebau spezialisiert sind. Denen gehört sowas oder die leihen es halt irgendwo aus.



Das würde ich Dir bei jeder anderen Messe so abkaufen. Aber nicht bei der gamescom, da

1. mehrere Tausend Bildschirme im Einsatz sind. Das haben alle Firmen von Köln zusammen nicht
2. Allein Ea von Lg gesponsort wird, also nix mit ausleihen oder so, und irgendwo muss das Zeug ja nach der Messe hin.

Viele Grüße

Para


----------



## longtom (22. August 2013)

Wenn die das Zeug verticken dann nur in großen mengen ,wie du schon sagst sind alleine Tausende Bildschirme im einsatz .
Also wenn dann nur an großabnehmer und die Teile wirst du dann wohl auf Ebay oder ähnlichen Platformen wieder finden .


----------



## Joselman (22. August 2013)

Bin kein Gamescom insider aber wenn es sooo viele Bildschirme sind lohnt sich sicherlich auch wieder ein Rücktransport.  

Wird schon irgendwo ein Lager geben in Deutschland! ggf. werden die dann an Händler als B-Ware verkauft. Das ist aber nur meine Theorie.


----------



## L4D2K (22. August 2013)

Hey, war heute auf der Gamescom und hab einen Zetel von Eizo bekommen auf dem steht das es 50€ Rabatt auf Messegeräte gibt, dabei handelt es sich wohl um den FORIS FS2333, kaufen kann man die bei denen im Webshop


----------



## Paradoxium (22. August 2013)

L4D2K schrieb:


> Hey, war heute auf der Gamescom und hab einen Zetel von Ezio bekommen auf dem steht ...


 
Wie der Assassine war bei Dir? 

Nein Spaß beiseite, danke für die Infos. Werd ich mir mal im Hinterkopf behalten


----------

